# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Murcia presenta a Marruecos su experiencia en materia de infraestructuras y agua

## F. Lázaro

¿Será una broma no?




> http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...s-y-agua-26840
> 
> *Murcia presenta a Marruecos su experiencia en materia de infraestructuras y agua*
> 
> [...]
> 
> En palabras de Sevilla, el desarrollo y progreso de la Región ha estado soportado en dos pilares fundamentales: la creación y mejora de infraestructuras de transporte, fundamentalmente por carretera, y *en materia de agua, donde somos una Región paradigmática en Europa y el resto del mundo*.


Se nota que en materia de aguas son un paradigma en Europa, en el mundo, y hasta en la Vía Láctea.

Viendo lo que se hace con el Tajo, miedo me da las burradas que les hayan podido contar a los marroquís, algo así como que taponen la presa de Asuan y construyan un canal inmenso que cruce África de lado a lado para llevar el agua hasta Marruecos o algún disparate similar como el trasvase Tajo-Segura.

----------


## No Registrado

> ¿Será una broma no?
> 
> 
> 
> Se nota que en materia de aguas son un paradigma en Europa, en el mundo, y hasta en la Vía Láctea.
> 
> Viendo lo que se hace con el Tajo, miedo me da las burradas que les hayan podido contar a los marroquís, algo así como que taponen la presa de Asuan y construyan un canal inmenso que cruce África de lado a lado para llevar el agua hasta Marruecos o algún disparate similar como el trasvase Tajo-Segura.



Yo también imagino que será una broma, pero pesada además:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-Fb9CQplq0

O bien será un aleccionamiento, debido a que la mayoría de los empresarios agrícolas en Marruecos son actualmente murcianos y almerienses.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Yo también imagino que será una broma, pero pesada además:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-Fb9CQplq0
> 
> O bien será un aleccionamiento, debido a que la mayoría de los empresarios agrícolas en Marruecos son actualmente murcianos y almerienses.


Demoledor documento, no lo había visto  :EEK!: 

En fin, no hace falta decir mucho más, el vídeo es bastante claro.

----------


## No Registrado

> Demoledor documento, no lo había visto 
> 
> En fin, no hace falta decir mucho más, el vídeo es bastante claro.


Hay otra serie de 3 videos de linea 900, que son del 2007, y pone al descubierto todas las trampas. Sobre todo como se desvía el agua hacia los usos especulativos y regadíos ilegales, restándola al cultivo tradicional. Todo ello con la vista gorda de los políticos locales, cuyas respuestas en el video dan bastante asco.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTzWWLNLcYI

----------

